

Court Allowed NSA To Spy On All But 4 Countries - astigsen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/30/court-allowed-nsa-to-spy-on-all-but-4-countries/

======
themartorana
This is yet one more piece of evidence on the mountain that came before that
the FISA court is a kangaroo court rubber-stamp approval engine, not a court
of thoughtful application of the Constitution. Over 35 years, they approved
35,000 requests and denied 11, while coaching the government (in that nice ex-
parte fashion) how to ask in a way that would get approval.

This _should_ be shocking, but all it is is evidence that the court got tired
of doing all that one-off rubber-stamping and just got a bigger stamp.

------
deciplex
On the other hand, there is absolutely no reason to think the NSA follows
court orders in the first place, secret or not.

